# My furkids and furgrandkids (spanadors)



## yeastydawg (Oct 24, 2010)

I have a 7-year-old female Lab and 5-year-old male cocker spaniel. In 2008, just before he was to be neutered, my cocker got my lab pregnant! They had 4 beautiful pups, all the same tawny color, 3 female, 1 boy. 

Just recently, my cocker was diagnosed with hip dysplasia. My lab doesn't have it, so I and the spanadors' human parents are hoping the pups didn't inherit it as well. They're to be screened. If I had known, I would've taken more pains to prevent the breeding, but now, the spanadors are well-loved accidents. They went to close friends who take good care of them. 

The parents: 








The pups: 








Here's a video of the pups when they were just a month old:


----------



## BarbaraClark (Oct 23, 2011)

Awwwuh, they're adorable. Whenever I think of cocker spaniels, I think of my grandparents. They have always had cocker spaniels and those were the dogs I played fetch with while growing up and grandpa's.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Awwww your pups are really cute! I love cocker spaniels, and have a couple waiting at the bridge for me. One day I wouldn't mind having another.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awwww puppies! Hopefully they inherited their mama's hips and not their dad's!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh my gosh, they are precious! I have a dog who's father was a lab and mother a cocker spaniel also! She came from an "oops" litter and we picked her up outside of PetSmart back in 2003. She looked EXACTLY like those pups when we first got her, only she was black with a white spot. She's such an awesome mix, I was just talking the other day about how I'd love to find a blond lab/cocker mix to rescue to keep Rogue company after I move out with my dogs. 

How big are they now? Rogue is about 33lbs.


----------



## yeastydawg (Oct 24, 2010)

Haha, "oops litter" exactly! All three spanador females are a little bigger than an average cocker. Our lone male, however, is the size of a big lab! With a broad, deep chest. Their ears are more rounded and slightly longer than a lab's.


----------

